# What brand of camo do you wear?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*What brand of camo do you wear?*​
Predator26.90%Prairie Ghost620.69%Mossy Oak Brush413.79%Desert BDUs00.00%Woodland BDUs13.45%Natural Gear517.24%King's Desert00.00%Cabela's Seclusion Open Country13.45%Realtree620.69%I don't wear any413.79%


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Recently the topic of wearing camo to hunt predators came up, and I thought this would be a fun poll. I think something like this came up last year but we have a lot of new people on here so I thought I would remake it.

Let's aim this at non snowcamo. I know sometimes you need to mix and match shirts and pants, but try to pick the one you use the majority of the time. Sorry if I forgot your favorite kind! I tried to list the most common ones for predator hunting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I used to always wear my Predator camo, but after seeing my calling partner's MO Brush I decided to get a coat and pants in that pattern. I think it works really well! That is what I will wear next season.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i wear spartan camo but it wasnt on there so i put i dont wear any


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

as you know, i usualy dont wear any predator hunting, but i agree, that mo brush looks awesome. i might get a set this summer.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You guys hunt naked or something? Nobody's replied in one week! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have been known to sit naked in early in the season. Like in January. I wear a ton of differnt camo's. Prairie Ghost, Realtree, Gillie suit, I guess it depends on the weather and where im at. I am a big fan of the Prairie Gost though. Everything else seems like it is so dark. Even in trees it seems to work well. Out in the middle of nowhere it is key.

Ohh and naked works well.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what, you dont go hunting in the buff every once in awhile? 8)


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> You guys hunt naked or something? lol:


Only pansies wear clothing when there's no snow 8)


----------



## NC134 (Apr 15, 2007)

What about Advantage Timber? Its green too!


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Glad to see other folks wearing the Natural Gear. A lot of the other patterns out there are meant to impress the HUMAN eye- not to blend in with nature. Take a look at some random camo patterns and see what you like... then walk off 50 yards in the woods and look at them. Most turn into brown/gray blobs. Natural Gear (And other similar patterns) will remain functional.

I own three full sets of Natural Gear, desert/spring/winter. Love it- especially since it's made of durable denim.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

if u have good enought calling u dont need any.thats what i think


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

grey squirrel camo matched to the surroundings can be the difference between 300 yd. shot and a 10 yd. shot, no matter how good a caller is.


----------



## captdave (Apr 19, 2007)

MOST OF THE TIME I DRESS DARK ANYWAY. IN THE EARLY MORNING OR LATE EAVNING I SET IN A SHADOW AND CALL .THE CAMO IS HIDING IN THE SHADOWS.


----------

